# Welcome to The White Room.



## Graeme Edwards

Consider this area as the white room for your photography. A place to be contemporary or traditional with your style. This is not just a place for pictures of the flora and fauna within your tanks, this is a place to share picture of anything related to our interest. It could be pictures of the glass products used in or outside your tank, your scaping tools, Co2 regs, anything. A place to share inspiration. It could be rock formations by the coast, moss covered rock and wood or forest and mountains scenes. What ever you see and how ever you see it! However you feel you want to us to see how you see things, this is the place to do it. We are all creative people, so show how creative you are in any way you feel fit.
The collage above is a small collection of some pictures i have taken with the above in mind.

There is no point in posting out of focus pictures or over dark shots due camera flash.
When taking pictures as a general rule, you will need to steady the camera with a tripod or flat surface. You will also need to turn *off* your built in camera flash.

To post a picture please use a picture hosting site. I personally  http://www.imageshack.us/ .Click on the browse tab, and select the picture you want. Then check that the image resize is set to 640x480(For message bords) and the box is ticked. Then click "Host It".
When its uploaded you will see a preview of your picture. Highlight the code in the box that is indicated as (( Hotlink for forums (1) )) . Paste this into your post, and hay presto, job done.

Remember be creative, think inspiration and try looking at things in a different light.

I personally look forward to seeing you photographs.

Have fun,
Graeme.


----------



## thumbless

Can you change the colour of your text "Green"
Do not know if i have trouble with my eyes but i get eye strain trying to read it.


----------



## Graeme Edwards

Tadahh.

Sorry about that


----------



## quatermass

White text on a pale blue background?

Impossible to read!
Can you change it?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

You can change how the forum appears to you under profile settings.


----------



## quatermass

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> You can change how the forum appears to you under profile settings.



Well yes, I did realise that, but why should I have to change my style because some person thinks to post in silly colours?

The administrators know what styles are installed and should just be posting using standard colours?

The poster can easily edit their posting and put it right.


----------



## aaronnorth

Did you take that bottom right pic of the stream? It's beautiful


----------



## Dan Crawford

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Did you take that bottom right pic of the stream? It's beautiful


I'm sure Graeme can answer for himself but i have to add that that is the greatest picture i've seen from a "none-pro", stunning.


----------



## Graeme Edwards

Hi,

Yes all those pictures where taken by myself.

Cheers Dan


----------



## JamesM

Ooooh, Graeme, can we get a full size pic of that shot please mate? New wallpaper coming...


----------



## aaronnorth

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Ooooh, Graeme, can we get a full size pic of that shot please mate? New wallpaper coming...



i was thinking the same thing when i saw it. It looks like the ones you usually get with the operator software  8)


----------



## quatermass

Here is a picture from my 250L tank.






The frog is a male Dwarf African Frog - Hymenochirus boettgeri, about 2" long.

The guys was singing away quite obvious to me trying to take a photo. So I was able to take quite a few on Macro mode.

The duckweed gives just the right hint of the sense of scale with out making him look tiny.


----------



## LondonDragon

Nice photo quatermass  love the frog, doesn't it jump out of the tank?

Couple of clicks after and here the results:


----------



## quatermass

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice photo quatermass  love the frog, doesn't it jump out of the tank?
> 
> Couple of clicks after and here the results:



Yuch. You've altered the gamma level.

I prefer my version. Yours is way too dark.


----------



## aaronnorth

cool pic quartermass.


----------

